# Newbie curious about 585 sizing.........



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I'm just wondering how tall you guys are, and what size 585's you're riding?? I have not been fit yet. I'm 5'8 175, any idea what 585 I should end up on?? THANKS!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Overall height can be a poor indicator of size needed but I am 5' 8 1/2"
I ride a 53 
Then again I have shopped bikes by TT length as my main criteria for years now 
This 53 fits me very well with its 54.5 TT I run a 12cm stem as I like. Also the head tube length at 14.8 is perfect for me. I run 1-10mm spacer only because you never know about stem stack in the future. If I ever change stems I want a little fudge factor 
Is this your first bike? 
If it is you should seek experienced help of fitting.
If not you probably have an idea of your needs.
Good Luck


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Last summer I bought a Trek 1200 and now I'm hooked. I want to step up to a good bike and I'm thinking 585. My Trek is a 56 but from what I've read here the 585 will probably end up a 53 or 51. I do plan to get measured up, and I'm still open to other models/brands.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm 5'10 and ride a 55, so you're probably right in guessing that the 53 will be right size for you. Like flying says, you need to factor in more than height though. I really like Wrench Science fit program on their web site. I'd use it, whether you're buying a bike from them or not(I did, very happy with process and price). Get their recommended size info, then compare that to the bike you're riding now. By the time you go through that process you'll be very aware of all the dimensions you need to consider to make sure you're getting on the right size frame.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

We'd need to know your inseam as well to know how long your torso might be. As well, when you say 5'8", do you mean 5'8", or an optimistic 5'7". I ask because you may be right in the middle, so depending on your torso length and other factors, you may either be a 51 or 53.


----------



## FrankTheDog (Jun 16, 2004)

Use this <a href="http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO">
fit calculator</a> on the Competitive Cyclist web site to get your measurements and that will be a good start to finding the correct size frame. 

FtD


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*quite a step up...*

I just got a 585 and it's a fine ride, but I wouldn't consider it a beginner's bike. A 555 has nearly the same geometry and a more compliant ride. As others noted, you should get a professional fitting and makes allowances for future improvements in fitness (maybe less weight?). A beginner might choose a larger frame to keep the handlebars high, but after logging some serious miles, you might regret that decision. Better to use a flipped stem to start with, then flip it down when you can handle it.

As for the size, it would be a 53 if you've got fairly long legs (saddle height around 74cm) or a 51cm if your saddle height is around 72cm.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I went from a Trek to a Look and purchased a size smaller in Look (and it is still larger than the Trek). My guess is that a 51 would be too small, however.




CTinCT said:


> Thanks for the reply. Last summer I bought a Trek 1200 and now I'm hooked. I want to step up to a good bike and I'm thinking 585. My Trek is a 56 but from what I've read here the 585 will probably end up a 53 or 51. I do plan to get measured up, and I'm still open to other models/brands.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

C-40 said:


> As for the size, it would be a 53 if you've got fairly long legs (saddle height around 74cm) or a 51cm if your saddle height is around 72cm.


That is a interesting observation


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I run a 53 with 71cm seat. In hindsight, I would have bought a 51cm.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

rensho said:


> As well, when you say 5'8", do you mean 5'8", or an optimistic 5'7". I ask because you may be right in the middle, so depending on your torso length and other factors, you may either be a 51 or 53.



I was going to post 5'9, but that would have been optimistic! I just need to find some time so I can do some serious bike shopping. They do have different sizes built that I can ride.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*me-2*



CTinCT said:


> I was going to post 5'9, but that would have been optimistic! I just need to find some time so I can do some serious bike shopping. They do have different sizes built that I can ride.


FWIW and IMHO.

I am also 5 foot 8 & 1/2 inches short (=174cm) and I was measured by two different LBS and both said I would be best on 53cm 555/565 with 100mm stem even though I could get away with 51cm because I ride low, my saddle height =71cm or even a nudge under, despite my 83cm cycling insteam because a pedal in heels-down style under load. If you pedal like a toe-dipper and need a relatively higher saddle height then you might need a 53cm.

Just guessing.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

That makes perfect sense so far. Keep in mind the 555 and 565/585 have slightly different geometry.

I'm 1" shorter than acid_rider, with a 79.4cm riding inseam. If i were his dimensions, my 53 585 would be a perfect fit.

CT, as little as I know about you, it does seem like you're more a 53, given that you are essentially 5'9".


----------

